# Bear rug cost?



## sureshot006

What does a rug cost nowadays? I've seen prices as high as $1100 for a rug under 5ft... that seems REALLY steep!


----------



## MallardMaster

I've never had a rug made before, but that doesn't seem too unreasonable. I would imagine that the cost for a good taxidermy mount would be about the same cost. I learned the hard way. Don't ever skimp on something you want to enjoy for the rest of your life. There is still something to saying 'You get what you pay for'!!


----------



## Sprytle

http://www.rugsbynancy.com/


This is who you need to get ahold of.


----------



## TommyV

$200 per foot of length, nose to tail. That is what mine cost three years ago, but prices probably went up like everything else!


----------



## sureshot006

Wow I guess its not terribly far off then. What didn't make sense was a shoulder mount at 550 but rug at 1100. But then again with a rug there's 4 paws to work with.


----------



## CABELKINS2000

2nd RugsbyNancy...Great work, plus custom embroidery on the back. She even sewed a successful Michigan Bear patch on the back quilting.


----------



## sureshot006

Sent Nancy's website to my brother. A lot more reasonable!


----------



## TommyV

My first bear mount was $650, but that was a 1/2 mount. From belly to head, with teeth and claws coming at you. Not a typical black bear mount, but it turned out cool. My young daughter wouldn't come into my office for a couple of years!


----------



## Luv2hunteup

It's been 12 years for me since I had a rug made. I believe I paid $125/foot measure from tip of nose to tip of tail. Included open mouth and two layers of felt.


----------



## sureshot006

TommyV said:


> My first bear mount was $650, but that was a 1/2 mount. From belly to head, with teeth and claws coming at you. Not a typical black bear mount, but it turned out cool. My young daughter wouldn't come into my office for a couple of years!
> View attachment 273951
> View attachment 273952


Experience says those claws probably gouged your scalp at one time or another lol... I have one pretty close to that (my first bear) and a rug and a full. All done by my uncle but he's paring it down to deer now.


----------



## sureshot006

Uncle did all my fur mounts. Happy with every one of them. I am very lucky he decided to take my full mount bear last year.

My brother is looking into Nancy's rugs. Just happens to be fairly close to him and looks like a fair price.


----------



## giver108

sureshot006 said:


> [My brother is looking into Nancy's rugs. Just happens to be fairly close to him and looks like a fair price.


No need to look any farther. She does a great job and is reasonably priced. No matter who does it make sure the hide is sewn onto the felt and not glued.


----------



## NancyJ

thanks guys, i love my job !


----------



## plugger

sureshot006 said:


> What does a rug cost nowadays? I've seen prices as high as $1100 for a rug under 5ft... that seems REALLY steep!


 It depends if you include the cost of the divorce when your wife finds out how much the whole thing costs.


----------



## sureshot006

plugger said:


> It depends if you include the cost of the divorce when your wife finds out how much the whole thing costs.


That makes 1100 sound like pennies!


----------



## Wild Thing

Our taxidermist is charging $160/ft. I believe he measures from the tip of the nose to the base of the tail. I think Elaine's bear measured a little over 5' when I measured it (215#) so ... something around $800. 

This is Chris Champion (Champ's Taxidermy in Iron Mtn). It looks like Nancy does a great job as well and would definitely consider her in the future. Sounds like Sheridan is on the wrong side of the bridge though (989 area code).


----------



## crittrgittr

Nancy does excellent work!
Had both my Bear and Bobcat (rugs) done by her.


----------



## FREEPOP

I fleshed and dried one for a guy and sent it for tanning. Then he had a taxi sew felt on it. He came out cheap as I didn't charge anything for my labor.
I don't think I'll be doing anymore of them in the future, I just did it to see what it was like and those feet/claws definitely made it work.


----------



## sureshot006

FREEPOP said:


> I fleshed and dried one for a guy and sent it for tanning. Then he had a taxi sew felt on it. He came out cheap as I didn't charge anything for my labor.
> I don't think I'll be doing anymore of them in the future, I just did it to see what it was like and those feet/claws definitely made it work.


I'm sure fleshing out those claws was a real bear...


----------



## steelyspeed

I took this Idaho bear this spring, about 5ft and rug with closed mouth is $850. Bill Betty’s in Marne does all of my taxidermy.


----------



## BaldwinHunter

steelyspeed said:


> I took this Idaho bear this spring, about 5ft and rug with closed mouth is $850. Bill Betty’s in Marne does all of my taxidermy.


 Do you have a picture of the rug? I live in Muskegon and might be needing to have one made next fall.


----------



## hypox

Nancy did my rug. I'm very happy with it. I think it was $850.


----------



## Waif

plugger said:


> It depends if you include the cost of the divorce when your wife finds out how much the whole thing costs.


Hey ,the bear had a worse deal/ cost!


----------



## Hunting18

This is probably a very stupid question.... But I have never been bear hunting or looked into what can be done with a bear fur. What other options is there besides a rug and a mount if any?

I will be bear hunting next September so I should probably figure out what I will be doing.


----------



## sureshot006

I haven't really heard of much else for the hide. A hat maybe?

I'm sure if you decided you weren't going to have something done, someone would take it off your hands.


----------



## swampbuck

sureshot006 said:


> I haven't really heard of much else for the hide. A hat maybe?
> 
> I'm sure if you decided you weren't going to have something done, someone would take it off your hands.


Research the laws first


----------



## FREEPOP

swampbuck said:


> Research the laws first


After it's sealed, I believe it can be sold to a licensed fur buyer and after tanning, to anyone.


----------



## sureshot006

swampbuck said:


> Research the laws first


Yep. No issue after its been sealed by DNR.


----------



## sureshot006

Waif said:


> Hey ,the bear had a worse deal/ cost!


Not necessarily... at least it was quick for the bear and not YEARS...


----------



## Hunting18

sureshot006 said:


> I haven't really heard of much else for the hide. A hat maybe?
> 
> I'm sure if you decided you weren't going to have something done, someone would take it off your hands.


I should have worded that differently,I am definitely keeping it and will more than likely get a rug done. It would look awesome in my house. I just wasn't sure if others had done anything different.


----------



## sureshot006

Hunting18 said:


> I should have worded that differently,I am definitely keeping it and will more than likely get a rug done. It would look awesome in my house. I just wasn't sure if others had done anything different.


Yeah I figured you'd keep it but pricing of the options can be prohibitive to some.

I have a rug and a shoulder mount in my house. And a full in my parents house (wife is really digging in on having it in my house... lol). When I hunt again I will have to do something... probably sell the shoulder or rug to make room.


----------



## Joel/AK

I got a couple rugs and 1 small full size bear in the basement.. wife used to be a taxidermist back home and she specialized in bears. I only paid cost. At first I thought it was cool until she started her own business and we had to buy equipment, make rugging tables, etc. Plus I was her cheap labor with skinning, fleshing, putty and paint, setting the form etc.

I don't care what something cost now, I turn it in......lmao


----------



## SFC(R) B

I shot this bear in OCT in the Flat Tops here in CO. I think it is going to square around 5'6" or so and it is running me $950 at B&L in Steamboat Springs for a mouth closed, double felt rug. This is my first bear and am pretty happy with the color on him. Should have him back about the end of the Summer


----------



## SFC(R) B

....forgot to mention, Mama saw the $475 charge on the card and said "Well , that isn't bad." I will just sock away cash a little at a time to pay the rest


----------

